# Better hurry...don't want to miss this one...



## mickeyc (Jul 30, 2018)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/d/1960s-schwinn-vintage-bike/6656957826.html


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Delusional


----------



## catfish (Jul 30, 2018)

Schweeen = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## the tinker (Jul 30, 2018)

This is exactly why we have so many people on training wheels that show disappointment or flat out don't believe us [ when they ask us here on the CABE ] what their "old" bicycle is worth.... and we tell them.:eek:


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 30, 2018)

could be an assidental decimal shift?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2018)

from the 80's maybe


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 30, 2018)

I could go for some Rolling Rock beer right about now


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2018)

Give me the 1943 Binford 6100 or give me death.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 30, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I could go for some Rolling Rock beer right about now
> 
> View attachment 845946



I had a weak moment and a pocket full of cash and bought one of these Rolling Rocks once. It had a chrome springer on it. I think I paid about 275 for it and re-sold it for the same amount to a "new" collector......whew!                 I did worse when I bought the re-pop  green Columbia . Boy , was that a weak moment. 400 bucks wasted. I kept it for a couple years and couldn't even get 250 bucks for it. What a hunk of junk. Sure looked nice though, but poor quality. I ended up breaking even. Tore it apart and sold some of the parts and traded the rest. Nothing beats the originals. Best advice to a new collector,  "buy old."


----------



## vincev (Jul 30, 2018)

the tinker said:


> I had a weak moment and a pocket full of cash and bought one of these Rolling Rocks once. It had a chrome springer on it. I think I paid about 275 for it and re-sold it for the same amount to a "new" collector......whew!                 I did worse when I bought the re-pop  green Columbia . Boy , was that a weak moment. 400 bucks wasted. I kept it for a couple years and couldn't even get 250 bucks for it. What a hunk of junk. Sure looked nice though, but poor quality. I ended up breaking even. Tore it apart and sold some of the parts and traded the rest. Nothing beats the originals. Best advice to a new collector,  "buy old."



ALWAYS run from a repo.


----------



## Barto (Jul 30, 2018)

Yeah, I went the road master route...thought it was so cool for about a month ... struggled to rid myself but eventually traded it off for a set of Buick brakes for my Hot Rod. The guy just wanted a wall hanger for his Service Station/Hangout.
Bart


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 30, 2018)

there two Rolling Rock bikes on ebay right now one for $200.00 and another for $1,000.00.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 30, 2018)

Thinking back, I remember the night I sold the Rolling Turd. It was about ten at night. This guy comes over, and I admit, under the florescent lights that bike looked great. It was in perfect shape and had no ever rust on it because they had just come out. I think the guy I got it from got it from the beer distributor.  The bike rode good, but hey, it had a fake button for the horn and a paper sticker on the tank. The guy that had it before me had put one of those Pyramid Chinese springers on it and a re-pop phantom light. I was told it was a re-pop Schwinn Phantom over the phone. I go over to the guy's house and see this green thing.  I had to tell him it wasn't a Schwinn, let alone a Phantom.[ How many times have we run into that sort of thing?]  The front fender is short, so the light looked crazy,  because it went all the way forward on the fender.  I bought it anyway, and immediately regretted it. That was years ago, the guy I sold it to loved it, and probably still loves it. The average person doesn't care, they just want an old looking bike that looks great.
I was just happy to get rid of it.


----------



## Barto (Jul 31, 2018)

Yeah, I guess you're right - it's the nut cases like us that need to go out and find the real deal, usually for too much money...


----------

